# Satellite internet - Need feedback.



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey fellas,

We're trying to finalize our move out west and most of what we're finding is pretty remote and would require satellite internet. This scares me a little bit because we do rely on it to run a business.

I'm looking for feedback from those of you who use it. Good, bad, ugly - it would all be helpful to me.

I have some ideas on how we can drastically reduce our internet usage. We'll combine email accounts, pull email less often, stay away from online video, audio, etc. We would move our phones from VOIP to regular land lines. Just try to really use it as little as possible. I just don't know if it will be enough since we do rely on it for the business and what we do is graphic heavy.... sometimes 100mb + files that get uploaded / downloaded several times a week.

Do any of the providers have an unlimited access plan or is it all throttled? This could be the only thing keeping us from where we want to be. Hoping it's not a big deal!

Thanks in advance! I appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This wildblue satilite is O.K. for general use with the plan I have. You can upgrade to a better plan (all it takes is money) to run more volume. I know a couple guys that are on hughsnet and they really don't like it and are going to switch over to WB. I'm not crazy about any of the satilite servers but I don't do that much bussiness online.

Maybe someone with a WB upgraded plan will post up.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

All I can say is...good luck. It was years ago and I had expensive bills. Things are better now and so you may be able to come up with great plan...let us know.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I had wild blue for 2 years. It was slightly better than dial up. I switched to verizon MIFI. This is much better. You should see if it is available.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

I have Sprint 3G wirless internet ( Flash Drive ) for $64 a month unlimited access. Dont know if that would work for a business. I've had really good luck with it so far. Only thing I would recommend is an updated computer and go to the new 4G. My reception is better on overcast and cloudy days. It gets better reception during bad weather than my satellite TV.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys... thought I would bump this one. We're pretty much set on a place in the Rockies and satellite is going to be the only option. Hopefully it will do what we need!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh by the way... the wireless / cellular internet stuff is a great option if you're in cell range, but we know that neither Verizon or ATT work at this location...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You want me to ask Trin and Rey what they use ? Or call them he'll know what works up there and what doesn't as he rides a mountain bike all over those mountains.


----------

